# ear canal abscess



## ggparker14 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ear Canal Abscess

Procedure: Anesthesia: local infiltrate; Local anesthetic: lidocaine 1% eithout epinephrine; Incision type: needle aspiration; Drainage: bloody; Drainage amount: scant; Packing material: 1/2 inch gauze.

Would the CPT for this be 69020 or another CPT, possibly a puncture aspiration? Questioning this because no blade was used, but needle was used? Is this still considered to be an I&D with needle or only when blade is used?  Confused.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Apr 11, 2013)

I have mixed emotions on this note. it mentions incision type: needle aspiration, which inclines me to want to code 10021

but then I ask myself? would he/she have to pack a wound that was drained with a needle and not incised?

if I were in your shoes, I would ask the provider if it was an FNA? was a specimen sent to pathology?


----------

